# problem with Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller



## N00d13s (Apr 14, 2008)

on my crap computer i have played halo before, now i went to start it and it said that the video card driver had problems. so i reinstalled and nothing,i made sure i had the most current version and still nothing. i then tried an earlier version and still not a thing. i then went into the device manager and it says "This device cannot start (code 10)"

i have everything set up right in the bios and it isn't overheating, i also don't want to buy a graphics card cause i am going to buy a gaming laptop so it won't really be used after that.any help would be nice.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Code 10 means you haven't installed the driver correctly.

I would as a precaution also install the chipset drivers as well.

Do this:

First download and install this:http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...D=816&DwnldId=14529&strOSs=All&OSFullName=All Operating Systems&lang=eng

Restart.

Then, please download PC Wizard and install (from my sig). Then go to FILE, SAVE AS and click OK. Then save the text file and copy its contents into this thread.


----------



## N00d13s (Apr 14, 2008)

here you go:


PC Wizard 2008 Version 1.84
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Owner: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Organisation: none
User: Alex
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
Report Date: Tuesday 15 April 2008 at 01:41

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< System Summary >>>

> Mainboard : IBM IBM

> Chipset : Intel i845G

> Processor : Intel Pentium 4 @ 2400 MHz

> Physical Memory : 512 MB (1 x 512 DDR-SDRAM )

> Video Card : Intel Corporation 82845G/GL/GV/GE/PE Integrated Graphics Device

> Hard Disk : IC35L060AVV207-0 (40 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111D

> Network Card : Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) PRO/100 VE Network Connection

> Network Card : Atheros Communications Inc AR5212 802.11a/b/g Wireless Adapter

> Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2

> DirectX : Version 9.0c

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****


----------



## N00d13s (Apr 14, 2008)

problem solved! i don't know why, but i tried uninstalling and reinstalling the driver again and this time it worked.thanks for your help though


----------



## N00d13s (Apr 14, 2008)

ok, the problem is back again. the graphics card works for a couple of days, then the driver stops working again. i did and virus scan and checked the registry and everything is fine.what could cause this problem?


----------



## alaawe88 (Oct 10, 2008)

N00d13s said:


> on my crap computer i have played halo before, now i went to start it and it said that the video card driver had problems. so i reinstalled and nothing,i made sure i had the most current version and still nothing. i then tried an earlier version and still not a thing. i then went into the device manager and it says "This device cannot start (code 10)"
> 
> i have everything set up right in the bios and it isn't overheating, i also don't want to buy a graphics card cause i am going to buy a gaming laptop so it won't really be used after that.any help would be nice.


----------



## alaawe88 (Oct 10, 2008)

sankyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyo


----------



## alaawe88 (Oct 10, 2008)

N00d13s said:


> on my crap computer i have played halo before, now i went to start it and it said that the video card driver had problems. so i reinstalled and nothing,i made sure i had the most current version and still nothing. i then tried an earlier version and still not a thing. i then went into the device manager and it says "This device cannot start (code 10)"
> 
> i have everything set up right in the bios and it isn't overheating, i also don't want to buy a graphics card cause i am going to buy a gaming laptop so it won't really be used after that.any help would be nice.


----------

